# Intels Xeon E5-2697 V2 im Test



## unthinkable (13. August 2013)

Toms Hardware konnte einen Xeon E5-2697 V2 ergattern und testet ihn auf Leistung und Energieeffizienz.
Das Xeon Topmodell geht mit 12 Kernen an den Start die mit 2,7 GHz getaktet sind und bis zu 3,5 Ghz im Turbomodus hochtakten.
In den Benchmarks setzt sich der Xeon fast immer an die Spitze, nur bei Anwendungen (z.B Spiele) die die 12 Kerne nicht ausnutzen, hat er gegenüber den Haswell Quadcores das Nachsehen.
Am Beispiel Cinebench kann man das gut verdeutlichen.
Im Single Core Benchmark erreicht der Xeon nur 1,29 Punkte doch im Multicore Benchmark lässt er seine Muskeln spielen und erreicht 17,63 Punkte.
Zum Vergleich: Der i7 4770k erreicht 1,75 bzw. 8,12 Punkte
Der Xeon E5-2697 V2 verbraucht im Durchschnitt 125 Watt und damit 10 Watt weniger als das alte SB EP Modell bei deutlich gestiegener Leistung.
In Sachen Energieeffizienz steht der i7 4770k an erster Stelle und an zweiter Stelle der neue Xeon, was für einen so großen Chip ein gutes Ergebnis ist.

Persönliche Meinung : Fürs Rendern sicherlich sehr gut geeignet, zum zocken würde ich eher zu einem Quadcore greifen.
Quelle: Mehrkern-Monster mit 12 Kernen und 30 MB L3-Cache: Intels Xeon E5-2697 V2 im Test - Schleppender Fortschritt beim High-End-Desktop

Ist meine erste Usernews, Kritik erwünscht


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. August 2013)

monster


----------



## Rollora (14. August 2013)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung : Fürs Rendern sicherlich sehr gut geeignet, zum zocken würde ich eher zu einem Quadcore greifen.
> Quelle: Mehrkern-Monster mit 12 Kernen und 30 MB L3-Cache: Intels Xeon E5-2697 V2 im Test - Schleppender Fortschritt beim High-End-Desktop


genauer gesagt ist er ÜBERALL schneller, teilweise MASSIV, mit AUSNAHME des Spielens. Intel zeigt mit dieser CPU was sie machen KÖNNTEN, wenn man sie ein wenig zwingen würde (schnellere AMD Prozessoren). Also wenn man die 130 Watt TDP mit PRozessorcores ausnutzen würde, nicht für 50 Watt CPUs und iGPUs..


----------



## unthinkable (14. August 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> genauer gesagt ist er ÜBERALL schneller, teilweise MASSIV, mit AUSNAHME des Spielens. Intel zeigt mit dieser CPU was sie machen KÖNNTEN, wenn man sie ein wenig zwingen würde (schnellere AMD Prozessoren). Also wenn man die 130 Watt TDP mit PRozessorcores ausnutzen würde, nicht für 50 Watt CPUs und iGPUs..



Solange die igpus nicht leistungsstark genug sind haben sie für mich auch keinen nutzen.
Wenn man sowieso eine dedizierte Grafikkarte benutzt reicht auch eine schwache igpu im falle des defekts der Grafikkarte.
Lieber mehr Prozessorkerne in die TDP quetschen anstatt die TDP für die igpu zu verbraten.
Die Prozessoren die keine igpu haben und mehr Kerne besitzen sind mir dann zu teuer.
Wäre schön wenn amd mit Steamroller wenigstens sandy Bridge nahe kommt.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. August 2013)

Wenn schon würde ich es grundsätzlich wie AMD machen:

Eine CPU-Linie und eine CPU+iGPU-Linie


Also einfach die Xeons auch als K-Versionen anbieten und jeder ist glücklich.


----------



## unthinkable (14. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn schon würde ich es grundsätzlich wie AMD machen:
> 
> Eine CPU-Linie und eine CPU+iGPU-Linie
> 
> ...



Stell dir nurmal den Xeon mit 4 Ghz Takt vor.
Ist ja so schon ein Monster!


----------



## Cyris (14. August 2013)

Ein Xeon 8/16 mit 4GHz würde schon reichen. Ich habe auch eine Idee wie man es erreichen könnte, jedoch fehlt mir ein Bios Modder der die Idee umsetzen könnte 
Mit ein paar Kniffe erreicht man schon auf 60% der Kerne Kurzzeitig 4GHz jedoch auch nur sehr kurz, das es geht steht deshalb außer Frage.


----------



## Rollora (14. August 2013)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Solange die igpus nicht leistungsstark genug sind haben sie für mich auch keinen nutzen.
> Wenn man sowieso eine dedizierte Grafikkarte benutzt reicht auch eine schwache igpu im falle des defekts der Grafikkarte.
> Lieber mehr Prozessorkerne in die TDP quetschen anstatt die TDP für die igpu zu verbraten.
> Die Prozessoren die keine igpu haben und mehr Kerne besitzen sind mir dann zu teuer.
> Wäre schön wenn amd mit Steamroller wenigstens sandy Bridge nahe kommt.


ja sie haben für die meisten keinen aktiven Nutzen, "passiv" sind die super: man könnte die iGPU für alle grafischen Anwendungen verwenden, außer Spiele -> ENORME Energieersparnis im Vergleich. Außerdem: schon mal mit QuickSync gearbeitet`? Dadurch wird Videoencoding 10x beschleunigt, ein Haswell mit 40 Cores aber ohne iGPU wäre nicht so schnell.
OpenCL Beschleunigung kommt auch in Zukunft hinzu. Wenn Spieleentwickler das endlich für KI und Physik nutzen würden, wäre allen geholfen, dann gibts keinen Grund mehr NICHT die CPU mit iGPU zu verwenden.


----------

